# Trolling destin 5/20



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

""THE WIFE SPEAKS" Today was my day to do what I wanted so I went to the bay and chilled for a bit with my hubby and Grace "our dog" then decided to run out of the pass and troll a bit " following the left side of the sunset" that was a hunch. about 12 mins of trolling and we ran slap into a weed line , then bam it was on I caught a snake king bout 10 lbs "1st fish on my new rod" gottem in the box, cleared weeds on lines, then the Lord smiled on us again, pulled in 2 spanish, then hubby caought 2 more snake kings about 8-10 lbs. and then a a bobo wore me out (I thought it was something big!!). Then to top it off I got to see the sunset! ALL and ALL I HAD A Great DAY! So to all you men out there who want to catch some fish , Take your wife Fishing, but let her think it was her idea


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

saltwater ******* said:


> ""THE WIFE SPEAKS" Today was my day to do what I wanted so I went to the bay and chilled for a bit with my hubby and Grace "our dog" then decided to run out of the pass and troll a bit " following the left side of the sunset" that was a hunch. about 12 mins of trolling and we ran slap into a weed line , then bam it was on I caught a snake king bout 10 lbs "1st fish on my new rod" gottem in the box, cleared weeds on lines, then the Lord smiled on us again, pulled in 2 spanish, then hubby caought 2 more snake kings about 8-10 lbs. and then a a bobo wore me out (I thought it was something big!!). Then to top it off I got to see the sunset! ALL and ALL I HAD A Great DAY! So to all you men out there who want to catch some fish , Take your wife Fishing, but let her think it was her idea


 lol i see she left out the part about me getting a stretch 25 stuck in my neck :hurt:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL cool report!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool report!! LOL, neck is better than the EYE!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a dog fishing partner too hey. He looks like he loves the water in that one picture. Not good about the hook in the neck though.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*LOL Sabikis* *would have been easier to contend with. I hate those darn things.

Good luck and calm seas.
*


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! Thanx for report & pics.


----------

